# The Legend of Conan: Arnold Schwarzenegger kehrt als Barbar zurück auf die Leinwand



## FrankMoers (27. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Legend of Conan: Arnold Schwarzenegger kehrt als Barbar zurück auf die Leinwand* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Legend of Conan: Arnold Schwarzenegger kehrt als Barbar zurück auf die Leinwand


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Oktober 2012)

gefällt mir. Wenn sie nicht zuviel Computerkrams reinpacken und Arnold vielleicht nen grauen dreitagebart trägt, könnte das funktionieren. Rocky und Rambo haben ihren letzten Auftritt ja auch ganz gut abgelegt.


----------



## golani79 (27. Oktober 2012)

Coole Sache!

Bin schon gespannt, was die damit abliefern - der neue Conan mit Jason Momoa war zwar nicht sooo schlecht, aber irgendwie ist halt einfach der Arni der Conan.

Den neuen Teil von Rambo fand ich eigentlich auch sehr gut gelungen und ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich die neue Conan Verfilmung qualitätsmäßig in diesem Bereich anschließen könnte.


----------



## Atuan (27. Oktober 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> gefällt mir. Wenn sie nicht zuviel Computerkrams reinpacken und Arnold vielleicht nen grauen dreitagebart trägt, könnte das funktionieren.


 
Und wovon träumst du nachts? Ich wette der Schwarzenegger kann froh sein, wenn er beim Dreh in der Green- oder Blue-Box nicht NUR gegen Leute in Motion Capturing-Anzügen kämpfen darf


----------



## StirbSchnell (27. Oktober 2012)

Was hat conan mit Rambo/Rocky zu tun? 
Und die, die den vierten Rambo mit ganz gut gelungen betiteln dürften generell ziemliches interesse an splatterartiger gewalt haben...


----------



## Sansana (27. Oktober 2012)

Hauptsache er kann noch draufhauen sonst wird der Film langweilig. Mehr erwartet doch keiner oder etwa doch?


----------



## golani79 (27. Oktober 2012)

StirbSchnell schrieb:


> Was hat conan mit Rambo/Rocky zu tun?
> Und die, die den vierten Rambo mit ganz gut gelungen betiteln dürften generell ziemliches interesse an splatterartiger gewalt haben...


 
Hier ging es lediglich darum zu zeigen, dass Fortsetzungen auch mit den in die Jahre gekommenen Originaldarstellern gut funktionieren können.

Gewalt gabs nicht wenig in Rambo 4 stimmt - aber selbst wenn, dann war das sicher nicht der Grund, weshalb ich John Rambo als sehr gut gelungen betitelt habe.
Und ja, ich mag auch Splatterfilme - stört dich das jetzt? Macht es mich zu einem schlechten Menschen? Oder versuchst du einfach Leute aufgrund einer Aussage über einen Film zu analysieren?


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Oktober 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hier ging es lediglich darum zu zeigen, dass Fortsetzungen auch mit den in die Jahre gekommenen Originaldarstellern gut funktionieren können.


genau darum ging es mir.



> Und ja, ich mag auch Splatterfilme - stört dich das jetzt?


 Ich ebenfalls. Mit 36 Jahren werd ich ja wohl auch den ein oder anderen schauen dürfen. "StirbSchnell" klingt für mich jetzt auch nicht gerade nach einem Disney-Liebhaber.


----------



## Meister879 (27. Oktober 2012)

Der Film soll ja auch da anknüpfen wo der letzte mit Arnold aufgehört hat, nämlich da wo er auf dem Thron sitzt als King Conan ein in der Jahre gekommener Conan.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2012)

Yeah, darauf freu ich mich schon. 

Ist der Film auch noch so schlecht, mit Arnie ist mir jeder recht.


----------



## alu355 (28. Oktober 2012)

Oh ja! 
Super, nachdem sie endlich die alten Conan Filme auf BluRay rausgebracht haben ein neues Schmankerl.
King Conan is BÄCK.

Oh und da gab es ja noch das Conan Musical 
Conan the Barbarian: The Musical (Arnold Schwarzenegger) - YouTube


----------

